
QSEE privilege escalation vulnerability and exploit - laginimaineb
https://bits-please.blogspot.com/2016/05/qsee-privilege-escalation-vulnerability.html
======
tveita
So how do we remove this "Widevine" malware from our phones?

~~~
laginimaineb
Widevine DRM is integrated into virtually all Android phones. If you're
building your own ROM, you could remove the widevine.bXX files from the ROM
image itself - I've never tested it, but it could probably soft-fail. There's
no other way to remove it.

Anyway, this specific issue has already been fixed (but there are probably
more bugs lurking either there on in other trustlets).

~~~
tveita
There really should be a way to disable it.

People are trusting their phones to keep their business and private data safe.
It is unacceptable to expose 2 billion devices to extra-privileged
vulnerabilities to appease some MPAA executives in their completely
ineffectual schemes to control how the world consumes content.

